# If Hurin was the strongest man who was the strongest elf?



## Alatar (Mar 31, 2005)

If Hurin was the strongest man who was the strongest elf?
This will make an intesting debate i am a fingolfin person!


----------



## Annaheru (Mar 31, 2005)

Where exactly does it say Hurin is the 'strongest' man? The published Sil tells us that he was the _mightiest warrior_, but the two are not always equivalent: Tulkas is the greatest is _strength_ in Arda, but Eonwe is mightiest in _arms_. If you mean your question to be which elf is the mightiest in arms- I lean towards Maedhros- he survived all the battles, and he only had one arm; now that's impressive (ok, I'm prejudiced towards him b/c he's left-handed). If you're speaking about raw strength, I need an additional source to convince me that honor belongs to Hurin.


----------



## Alatar (Mar 31, 2005)

Oopps your right!  


I'll edit that.

I think it is fingolfin it is said he is the strongest the most steadfast and the most valient


----------



## bauglir (Mar 31, 2005)

Fingolfin, Maedhros(he is cool) or maybe Beleg Strongbow

my vote goes to Fingolfin though


----------



## grendel (Mar 31, 2005)

It says in several places in the Sil that Feanor was the ultimate of the Eldar... greatest in body and spirit, etc... I'd have to go with him.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow ,what is the connection between Hurin and the strongest els?.....I don't get the question of the thread..  

I do not have the book right now but grendel has said it in a very good way....

Faenor.


----------



## Helm (Apr 1, 2005)

grendel said:


> It says in several places in the Sil that Feanor was the ultimate of the Eldar... greatest in body and spirit, etc... I'd have to go with him.


I agree with grendel, though I hate Feanor. I like Fingolfin waaaaaaaaaaaaay more!!!!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 1, 2005)

> _The Silmarillion; Of Eldamar and the Princes of the Eldalië_
> Fëanor was the mightiest in skill of word and of hand, more learned than his brothers; his spirit burned as a flame. Fingolfin was the strongest, the most steadfast, and the most valiant. Finarfin was the fairest, and the most wise of heart; and afterwards he was a friend of the sons of Olwë, lord of the Teleri, and had to wife Eärwen, the swan-maiden of Alqualondë, Olwë's daughter.



Clearly, Fingolfin was the strongest, at least among the sons of Finwë or the house of Finwë.

That Fëanor was 'greatest in body' is in no way indicative that he was also the 'strongest elf' or the greatest warrior. To win a battle, it takes one to be patient, cunning, and a wise tactician, not only possess strength of body. Fëanor rushed headlong into his battles, reckless of circumstances surrounding him, intent only to bring down his foe, however great or inaccessible he may be. I see Fingolfin as the 'strong, silent type', one that does not flaunt his strength but is actually the strongest, and Fëanor as the more loud-mouthed, who is basically a great elf, but boasts too much and delivers too little.


----------



## Alatar (Apr 1, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> . Fëanor rushed headlong into his battles, reckless of circumstances surrounding him, intent only to bring down his foe, however great or inaccessible he may be.


Perfect description of Feanor! In fact he did rush headlong into a battle reckless of circumstances surrounding him, intent only to bring down his foe. It was right before a host of balrogs battered him to the ground.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 11, 2005)

*Ha! I haven't changed Nom!*

Feanor, clearly, he was clearly the hottest, strongest, hottest and hottest Elf-heck he was king of those hot hotties the Noldor-really, he was hot, and I'm not just talking about his sword skills and six pack, but his handsome face and plucked eyebrows. Clearly when Tolkien said "Feanor was greatest in body" he was making another statement entirely, one which post-modern scholars would love to expand upon.

Seriously, Fingolfin (or "he who is not as hot as Feanor, king of the hotties, lord of the faeries and number one elf") was problably the mightiest warrior, like Hurin, but not neccesarily the hottest...I mean strongest.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 11, 2005)

Interesting "hotty" conception...but then comes the question-what kind of strenght are we talking about??
and how can we compare might with strenght?....


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't love Fëanor but I think he was the strongest elf or he himself thought he is the strongest. He fought agains Melkor (Vala). He was wise (or not so wise). 



IthrynLuin said:


> That Fëanor was 'greatest in body' is in no way indicative that he was also the 'strongest elf' or the greatest warrior.


That is what I mean, but if we thought greatest in body in strongest our elf is Fëanor


----------



## Turgon (Apr 11, 2005)

Never really set much store by all this strongest, mightiest, hottiest, quickest, la-de-da, lark really. Not sure how serious Tolkien was when he wrote such things, always saw it as just a little literary quirk on the Professor's part, and in the immortal words of Ross Geller: _It's all relative._

Anyway, just to be contrary... for some reason Ecthelion, he of fountain fame, sticks in my mind as being the strongest. Maybe I just imagined that though, but he's as good a candidate as any, and uber-cool to boot. He's also mentioned as the fairest elf in the BoLT, and being one of the first of Tolkien's Middle-earth tales that holds precedent right?

*nods wisely*


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 11, 2005)

Wise saying oh, mighty King of Gondolin ...
it might be a good idea if we put Echtelion in the poll too....Ithy,what do you say


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 11, 2005)

Gil-Galad said:


> it might be a good idea if we put Echtelion in the poll too


I don't know what Ithy thinks but I think it is a good idea even if my view of Echtelion is slightly different to most members


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 11, 2005)

For some reason Glorfindel came to mind as one of the stronger elves. Perhaps because Frodo noticed that strength was in his hands. He was also one the mightiest, his power being compared to that of a Maia.

But as for strongest,l Finod Felagund _did_ kill a werewolf without weapon, after breaking his bonds of course.


----------



## Feagolfin (Apr 13, 2005)

In no part of any work does Feanor fight Morgoth, Filgolfin is the only elf to combat with him directly. Fingolfin was physically stronger but would probably lose in a fight to Feanor due to Feanor having greater 'might'. In the same way that Mike Tyson maybe 'Stonger' than Jet Li but Jet Li would woop his ass.

So in answer to your Question Fingolfin is the stronger, however this does not necessarily count for a great deal.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 13, 2005)

Feagolfin said:


> Fingolfin was physically stronger but would probably lose in a fight to Feanor due to Feanor having greater 'might'.



Fëanor's might is in his great skills with crafts and lore, and a commanding stature. How does that contribute to him winning over Fingolfin?

Welcome to the forums, by the way.



Turgon said:


> Not sure how serious Tolkien was when he wrote such things, always saw it as just a little literary quirk on the Professor's part, and in the immortal words of Ross Geller: It's all relative.



I agree. And if anyone wants to check the _Friends_ reference, that's Season 4, Episode 12: The One with the Embryos.


----------



## Wraithguard (Apr 20, 2005)

I would be forced to vote Fëanor. One must be strong to do half the things he accomplished!


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 16, 2005)

I vote for Feanor too. Just imagine him, surrounded by flames, kicking balrog behinds like there is no tommorow


----------



## ingolmo (May 18, 2005)

It is said in _The Silmarillion_ in the chapter _Of Eldamar_, that out of the three brothers Feanor, Fingolfin and Finarfin, Fingolfin was the strongest, and this thread is about strongest, not mightiest.


----------



## Maggot (May 18, 2005)

Well said Ingolmo, I doubt Feanor would of given seven wounds to morgoth and another reason is that Feanor commited many evil deeds.


----------



## Beleg (May 19, 2005)

either Fingolfin or Feanor.


----------



## Alatar (May 20, 2005)

Thorondor_ said:


> I vote for Feanor too. Just imagine him, surrounded by flames, kicking balrog behinds like there is no tommorow


For him there was no tomorrow. .


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 21, 2005)

Not literally... he still has a part to play in the end


----------

